# my iriver 512mb mp3



## gebraroest (May 8, 2006)

i just bought my new mp3 and i try to install it but it wont install the iriver(the part where it say Found New Hardware at the bottom) any1 pls help me


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

There is a known compatibility issue with windows xp. Check their website for the latest drivers. Hope they fixed the issue.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Also make sure you are logged on as an administrator or power user.


----------



## gebraroest (May 8, 2006)

PurpleSky said:


> There is a known compatibility issue with windows xp. Check their website for the latest drivers. Hope they fixed the issue.


do i download the drivers?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

I would first look for FAQ if they have. Then download and install the new drivers. why not?


----------



## gebraroest (May 8, 2006)

okay, i will try thanx


----------



## gebraroest (May 8, 2006)

i just found out that i need the installation cd but when i bought it, it didnt have the cd, so is there a way to download the thing without the cd?


----------



## gebraroest (May 8, 2006)

i got a cd and when i insert it it said it cannot operate, 
my iriver mp3 player is T30 512Mb, My comp is windows cp professional
so is there a way for me to download the driver?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From *iriver online support*...


> T30 players do not require a driver installation. If your T30 player is not recognised by the computer, please try *these steps*


*firmware update* , *installation instructions* , *T30 Series Manual (pdf)*


----------



## gebraroest (May 8, 2006)

i did, it dosnt work


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is it an audio or software CD you're having trouble with?

What's the error message?

Does the MP3 player work at all?


----------

